# 2003 A3



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

wow, this forums really come alive :

thought i'd move this to its own thread

--------------------------------

aha....not quite the same as the pic i saw, but similar


















these new designs do take a bit of getting used to, but they quickly become easier on the eye once in production.....


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

Looks familiar:
















Audi Steppenwolf ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

hhmmm...not to keen. What is the release date?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

now the first set of pics i like...

the second set = too nutty concept...

although weren't there another set of new A3 pics knocking about.. which IMHO makes the A3 look worse 

Audi designers should go back to those first set of pics.. nice


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

The second set of pics, or at least the 1st one in that set, were what appeared in topgear under the description that a new A3 is due, but it wont reflect this car, which was a concept A3

I would think the 1st set are likely to be near what the new A3 will look like

Personally, I like the second set, though it looks more like an "A2 and a half" than an A3


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

> now the first set of pics i like...
> 
> the second set = too nutty concept...
> 
> ...


 ??? ??? ???

Think you've missed the point SanTTa ..... the second set of pics is nothing to do with the 2003 A3 ...look here:
http://www.edmunds.com/news/autoshows/articles/42923/page002.html


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nik,

I like the set of pictures in your post. The new A3 oozes class. 8)

I'd like a wee drive of it when it hits the showrooms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

> Think you've missed the point SanTTa ..... the second set of pics is nothing to do with the 2003 A3 ...look here:


obviouly..... !!!  

couldn't really see audi release (a shiny mini4x4) as their mainstream hatchback....


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah, think those pics are concepts or photoshop jobs. I sincerely hope it doesn't look like any of them.

AL


----------

